# Tests of Škoda Fabia Super 2000 Reach Next Stage



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

The Škoda Fabia Super 2000 prototype is going to make its first appearance as a forerunner at this year's Barum Rally Zlín. As part of the testing process, the participation in the said event is another step on the vehicle's way to homologation scheduled for late this year.
* Full Story *


----------



## DemonRally (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Tests of Škoda Fabia Super 2000 Reach Next Stage ([email protected])*

Desperately seeking donations to purchase.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Tests of Škoda Fabia Super 2000 Reach Next Stage (DemonRally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DemonRally* »_Desperately seeking donations to purchase.









x2
that looks sick


----------



## mars4lux (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Tests of Škoda Fabia Super 2000 Reach Next Stage (71DubBugBug)*

the fabia vrs was most understated small mini in europe -
i still have my 3 year old model
- standing start and road holding were average-however in line acceleration was stupendous in gears due to the massive torque, i could overtake with yards to spare 
i really hope skoda produce a new vrs with the 160bhp tsi engine and the 170 tdi tuned- oh and the car was a bargain price compared to the mini cooper -


----------

